# madwifi-driver_0.1_pre20050809 & 20050906 timeout errors!?

## scoobydu

Been using the previous version of madwifi drivers now for a month or so on my powerbook 5,6.using WG511T 

Just insalled the above update and only get timeouts now  :Shocked:  :-/

No config changes at all.

wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpasupplicant.conf -D madwifi -i ath0 -dd

gives me;

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETMLME]: Bad Address (line after line)

Whatever that means

tia

btw tried going back to the previous drivers, but that doesn't work, same timeout. Also rebooted AP, with no effect.

----------

## RayDude

Same problem here. My only update and now wifi is dead...

The old version is dead as well. What the heck changed?

Raydude

----------

## ph03n1x

I always had problems with my AP and mad-wifi that's why I'm using my old orinoco here.

Now back to your problem. You might want to try the cvs version of the driver which is usually newer. If you're sure it's not a gentoo problem you could have a look at: http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/

There's a mailinglist, irc, ...

hth  :Smile: 

----------

## chrb

Another "me too". 

Please post your comments and findings on bug #102104

----------

## RayDude

The problem is that wpa_supplicant needs to be compiled with the mad-wifi headers... Currently the ebuild calls out the old CVS version...

Someone is working to fix things.

For those who want the work around without reading the bug report...

```
rm -rf /var/modules/<your kernel version>/net

emerge -C madwifi-driver

echo "=net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050809" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge madwifi-driver
```

I suspect this will be fixed with a new wpa_supplicant ebuild very shortly.

Note: if you have other network modules compiled you'll need to rebuild them as well with emerge or with a kernel make modules_install.

Raydude

----------

## Cinder6

weird...having no problems on my system with my Netgear WG311T.

----------

## mwiertz

Same problem here,

used a same solution as RayDude to get the old driver working again...

----------

## jamapii

Thanks for the warning!

I often do a "quickpkg <package>" if I don't trust it, so I can revert to the old package with "emerge --usepkgonly ..."

----------

## scoobydu

Well r1 of madwifi and 0.4.4 wpa_supplicant still doesn't work for me! anyone else?

----------

## mwiertz

well, for me 

net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050420-r1 and 

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.4 

do work... so maybe you are running into a different problem...

post some more details...

----------

## RayDude

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

> Well r1 of madwifi and 0.4.4 wpa_supplicant still doesn't work for me! anyone else?

 

Please note, before you emerge the latest wpa_supplicant you have to add "madwifi" to your USE= if you have madwifi, otherwise wpa_supplicant won't compile for madwifi...

It works for me now that I've figured that out.

Raydude

----------

## scoobydu

 *RayDude wrote:*   

>  *scoobydu wrote:*   Well r1 of madwifi and 0.4.4 wpa_supplicant still doesn't work for me! anyone else? 
> 
> Please note, before you emerge the latest wpa_supplicant you have to add "madwifi" to your USE= if you have madwifi, otherwise wpa_supplicant won't compile for madwifi...
> 
> It works for me now that I've figured that out.
> ...

 

Thanks Raydude

Thats seems to get 0.4.4 wpa_supplicant working but still not with madwifi-driver_0.1_pre20050809 only the driver previous to that.

Using madwifi-driver_0.1_pre20050809 on my powerbook still seems to work but dhcp fails every time.

----------

## RayDude

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

>  *RayDude wrote:*    *scoobydu wrote:*   Well r1 of madwifi and 0.4.4 wpa_supplicant still doesn't work for me! anyone else? 
> 
> Please note, before you emerge the latest wpa_supplicant you have to add "madwifi" to your USE= if you have madwifi, otherwise wpa_supplicant won't compile for madwifi...
> 
> It works for me now that I've figured that out.
> ...

 

Sorry, I didn't realize. I'm running this version of madwifi-driver:

```
*  net-wireless/madwifi-driver

      Latest version available: 0.1_pre20050420-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.1_pre20050420-r1
```

I guess I haven't unmasked the latest version yet. I'll try that tonight when I get home to see if it causes me trouble.

Do you get any error messages in dmesg or /var/log/messages?

Raydude

----------

## scoobydu

Arh I see yes, your version works fine for me too, now with supplicant 0.4.4.

The problem is the new version, see first post  :Wink: 

edit: Couldn't be fussed with debugging this, so tried the latest cvs snapshot, madwifi-driver_0.1_pre20050906 and it compiles and installs fine, but gives me the same problem.

I'll check on madwifi forums to see if the config has changed or something .....

----------

## mthalmei

I had the same problem with the latest madwifi driver.

Reading the madwifi project page and the newest INSTALL in madwifi cvs http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/madwifi/madwifi/INSTALL?view=markup I tried to load both crypto modules (md5 and aes_i586). And guess what ? 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   It works now   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

so this is my configuration:

gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3

wpa_supplicant-0.4.4

madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050809-r1

loaded modules (in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel.2.6):

md5

aes_i586

ath_pci

As the INSTALL document states that an internal AES algorithm is choosen if the kernel module is not found I con only guess that there is something wrong with this internal code.

----------

